# Derailleur Adjustment



## wrongway (May 28, 2014)

I have picked up a 1976 Schwinn Suburban. I have replaced the chain and cables and now I am wondering if I should attempt to adjust the shifting. It seems to shift while on the stand. Has anyone done their own? I assume it isn't too hard. Everytime I look online I get confused. This has the GT500 rear. Not sure what the front is. Any simple, easy to follow directions?  Thanks.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 28, 2014)

shifting by itself, sounds like the shifter needs to be tightened.  

Park tools has great instructions
http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/rear-derailler-adjustments-derailleur

Derailleur adjustments are fairly simple - you have to identify the high and low screws.  Loosening the screws will make low go lower, and high go higher, to the limit of the derailleur capacity.  Tightening the screws limits the derailleur travel.  
To keep the chain in place, it's best to start with the screws tightened a bit, and gradually open each until low lets you climb to the big cog and high lets you drop to the small one.  
When you're done, move your shift lever to the position that relaxes the cable, take up the cable slack at the derailleur, and check your adjustments again.


----------



## jpromo (May 28, 2014)

It's pretty simple. One of those things you don't feel like doing but end up being painless. If you start at zero (no cables clamped), first adjust your set screws on the rear to stop on center of the cogs high and low. Front screws adjust to where there is a little extension beyond center each way. Put the barrel adjusters all the way in and shifters in the appropriate up position if you've got the double Schwinn sticks. Lock down the cables, then twist the barrel adjusters out until cable is taut. It's more logic than a science and there's definitely wiggle room since they're not indexed.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 28, 2014)

everything needs to be straight back there: the pulleys should be in a line with the cogs.


----------



## wrongway (May 28, 2014)

jpromo said:


> It's pretty simple. One of those things you don't feel like doing but end up being painless. If you start at zero (no cables clamped), first adjust your set screws on the rear to stop on center of the cogs high and low. Front screws adjust to where there is a little extension beyond center each way. Put the barrel adjusters all the way in and shifters in the appropriate up position if you've got the double Schwinn sticks. Lock down the cables, then twist the barrel adjusters out until cable is taut. It's more logic than a science and there's definitely wiggle room since they're not indexed.




I wrote that wrong. It's not shifting by itself. I think it shifts pretty well, but I want to make sure.  Thanks guys!


----------



## rideahiggins (May 28, 2014)

*Trying something new*

My old boss always told me to go work on it and if I can't figure it out in about a half an hour then come get him. You have to fiddle with it to even know what you'll be talking about.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 31, 2014)

Even an inexpensive bike stand makes the process easy (along with just about everything building bikes)




but here's what I did before I bought a bike stand - straps from beam hooks in the ceiling


----------

